
Mailfred Temporarily Archives and Sets Reminders for Gmail Messages - manuelkoelman
http://lifehacker.com/5985876/mailfred-temporarily-archives-and-sets-reminders-for-gmail-messages
======
manuelkoelman
Free alternative to Chrome extensions like Boomerang...

